# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью  с ветераном войны в Корее В.Н.Забелиным

## Д.Срибный

Интервью Корытова Олега и Чиркина Константина с Забелиным Владимиром Николаевичем
Лит. Обработка: Игорь Жидов
Особая благодарность Светлане Спиридоновой, Игорю Сеидову и Михаилу Быкову.



http://www.airforce.ru/history/cold_...elin/index.htm

Владимир Николаевич Забелин, полковник в отставке, бывший начальник службы безопасности полетов 76 Воздушной Армии. Участник Великой Отечественной войны, сбил один самолет противника. Участник войны в Корее, где совершил 72 боевых вылета, провел 39 боев, в которых сбил 9 американских самолетов. Был представлен к званию Героя Советского Союза.
Награжден орденом "Красная Звезда", орденом Ленина, медалями "За боевые заслуги".

Содержание

1. Училище
2. В запасных авиаполках
3. Фронт
4. После войны
5. Война в Корее
6. После Кореи
7. Приложения

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Интервью Корытова Олега и Чиркина Константина с Забелиным Владимиром Николаевичем
> Лит. Обработка: Игорь Жидов
> Особая благодарность Светлане Спиридоновой, Игорю Сеидову и Михаилу Быкову.


Всем работавшим над интервью - большое спасибо.

Владимиру Николаевичу Забелину - низкий поклон.

Ник

----------

